# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Uczucie chęci oddawania moczu

## sympatyczny

mam taki problem ze czuje w penisie czesta chcec oddania moczu ... jakbym cos w nim mial ... w majtkach czuje uczucie jakby byly lekko mokre ... tydzien temu bylem u urologa i powiedzial mi ze mam czeste problemy z zapaleniem prostaty ... a te moje objawy sa o 4 dni ... wiec teraz nie bardzo znowu mi sie do niego zglaszac ... co to moze byc ?

----------


## zacheusz112

Zapalenie prostaty to zazwyczaj początek problemów z przerostem gruczołu krokowego.Więc te objawy jak najbardziej odpowiadają temu schorzeniu.By je zminimalizować,trzeba przejść odpowiednie badania urologiczne(USG stercza,badanie per rectum,badanie z krwi na oznaczenie poziomu PSA) i podjąć właściwe leczenie..Schorzenie to wymaga regularnego leczenia i przyjmowania leków.Proponuję,o ile urolog stwierdzi przerost gruczołu krokowego, zażywać te leki które on przepisze,nie te które są dostępne bez recepty,gdyż mogą okazać się nie skuteczne w tego rodzaju schorzeniach.Stan zapalny wymaga też odpowiednich leków.
Przerost prostaty nie pozwala na dokładne oddawanie moczu,i po oddaniu można właśnie odczuwać jego obecność w penisie,a po chwili kilka kropel samoistnie wycieka,stąd te mokre spodenki.Proszę poważnie i bez zażenowania podejść do właściwego leczenia by uniknąć poważniejszych problemów.Na ten rodzaj przypadłości,niestety cierpi większość mężczyzn od średniego wieku w górę,a nie każdy powodowany wstydem(nie wiadomo dlaczego ten wstyd),potrafi się do tego przyznawać otwarcie.
W razie wątpliwości służę pomocą.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sympatyczny

a ten stan zapalny prostaty moze wywolac jego nowotwor ? albo co oznacza to ze bede mial w konsekwencji powiekoszny gruczol krokowy ? pozdrawiam

----------


## zacheusz112

> a ten stan zapalny prostaty moze wywolac jego nowotwor ? albo co oznacza to ze bede mial w konsekwencji powiekoszny gruczol krokowy ? pozdrawiam


To nie tak,rak gruczołu krokowego to całkiem odrębny rozdział chorobowy.Nie leczony stan zapalny prostaty może przybrać postać przewlekłą i leczenie będzie wydłużone w czasie.W ogóle to powinno się zdiagnozować jaką postać ma stan zapalny,czy bakteryjny czy tez nie.Badania przyczyn stanu zapalnego stercza są jednak trudne i dość kosztowne,dlatego w leczeniu obydwu tych postaci wykorzystuje się szeroki zakres antybiotyków z uwagi na to że dotarcie leku do wnętrza tkanki stercza jest bardzo utrudnione i tylko niektóre leki mogą tam  przeniknąć.A zwłaszcza w zwykłym niebakteryjnym zapaleniu,leczenie antybiotykami przynosi mierne efekty,stąd tendencje do nawrotów tej choroby.Oczywiście samo to że gruczoł ulega przerostowi,stanowi podstawę do wywołania stanu zapalnego.Przerost gruczołu krokowego należy leczyć odpowiednimi lekami i regularnie,ponieważ konsekwencją zaniedbania może być znaczny przerost,w efekcie którego może dojść do bardzo bolesnego zatrzymania moczu i może się to skończyć na stole operacyjnym.Z prawidłowo leczonym przerostem stercza można prowadzić w miarę normalny tryb życia,a jedynym utrudnieniem może być właśnie częste parcie do oddawania moczu,no i te pozostałości które czasem same wypłyną.Dlatego należy dbać o higienę,a odpowiednio dobrane leki,zminimalizują te przykre doznania.To czy choroba nie przybiera charakteru nowotworowego,służy okresowe badanie poziomu PSA,na które powinien kierować lekarz urolog,jak i te inne o których już wspomniałem w poprzednim komentarzu.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dziekuje za konkretna odpowiedz  :Smile:  , mam ostatnie pytanie ... czy moje swędzenie odbytu albo częsty jego święd , albo uczucie ze cos mam w odbycie to wlasnie problemy ze stanem zapalnym albo przerostem ?

----------


## Krzysia

Świąd w odbycie myślę ,że nie ma nic wspólnego z prostatą, bardziej hemoroidy ,zapalenie końcówki jelita.Czy może zwyczajnie owsiki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jedynym w tej chwili aparatem który może ciebie wyleczyć to lightmed, ale musisz poświęcić około 3godziny dziennie na terapię, zobacz`` lightmed.info

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak owsiki to leć do apteki po Pyrantelum Medana, tylko trzeba pamiętać, że jej dwie dawki musza przyjąć wszyscy domownicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Albo grzyb albo owsica, chociaż do drugie swędzi głównie w nocy. Warto o tym poczytać. Ten Bezowsikow.pl to rzeczywiście dobre źródło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto zasięgnąć porady urologa bo samemu gdybać to można isę jeszcze bardziej rozchorować. Ja chodze do urologa we Wrocku  do tej przychodni urolog - gorecki . wroclaw . pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałem przyjemność chodzić do tego lekarza we Wrocławiu na kaszubskiej. Bardzo dobra opieka lekarska każdemu polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chodziłem do Pana urologa Kowalskiego z Łodzi na Tatrzańskiej - wybitny specjalista.

----------

